# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > خبر: میکرو کنترولر های جدید ARM

## robochoo

سلام
تکنولوژی جدید، میکرو های جدید. core1.8v و I/O 5V
اینو بگم که کارای و سرعتشون در حد یه سیستم P3 هست. همه چی داره. 32 بیتیه. سرعتشم 55Mhz هست. USB2 هم داره. کلا مجموع چند تا کنترلر با همه.
این سری 7 هست و سری 11 او روی گوشی N95 با سرعت 333Mhz هست. تویه بازار هم هست با قیمت خیلی خوب.  Datasheet  اونم می فرستم

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
ضمن تشکر از معرفی‌تان٬ نحوه مقایسه «کارایی» میکروکنترلرهای AT91SAM7S و یک سیستم Pentium III چیست؟ آیا جایی به این مقایسه برخوردید و سند و مدرکی دارید؟ فکر نمی‌کنم مقایسه یک میکروپروسسور با کاربرد عمومی و معماری CISC و یک میکروکنترلر برای کاربرد Embedded و هسته RISC صحیح باشد و فایده‌ای داشته باشد. 
در ضمن هسته‌های ARM توسط شرکت ARM عرضه می‌شوند و در محصولات مختلفی به کار برده می‌شوند. Atmel از آن‌ها در ساخت میکروکنترلرهایش استفاده می‌کند و Nokia در گوشی‌هایش. ولی در این‌که میکروهای Atmel در گوشی‌های نوکیا به‌کار گرفته شده باشند شک دارم که صحیح باشد. لطفا اگر سندی در این زمینه دارید مشخصا ذکر بفرمایید.

یه ... ...

----------


## kernel

بنده خدا . قبل اینکه پست بدی یکم مطالعه کن

تو همین سایت کلی مطلب در مورد همین ARM  هست . در ضمن همچین جدید هم نیست مال دوره دوم زمین شناسیه
ملت بردشونو ساختن OS هم روش ریختن مشغول App نویسی رو پلتفرم هستن‌!

البته از اینکه به جامعه برنامه نویس اومدی بهت خوش آمد می گم و امیدوارم موفق باشی . فقط قبل اینکه شروع به نوشتن کنی یکم بیشتر سایت رو مطالعه کن

----------


## farzadsw

> سلام
> تکنولوژی جدید، میکرو های جدید. core1.8v و I/O 5V
> اینو بگم که کارای و سرعتشون در حد یه سیستم P3 هست. همه چی داره. 32 بیتیه. سرعتشم 55Mhz هست. USB2 هم داره. کلا مجموع چند تا کنترلر با همه.
> این سری 7 هست و سری 11 او روی گوشی N95 با سرعت 333Mhz هست. تویه بازار هم هست با قیمت خیلی خوب.  Datasheet  اونم می فرستم


البته مقایسه ARM7TDMI با PIII مثل مقایسه دوچرخه با موتور سیکلت هست ، البته و مشخصا میکروکنترلر های ARM نسبت به سایر میکرو کنترلر های هم قیمت خود ،میکروکنترلر های بسیار قدرتمندی هستند ، ولی مسلما یه میکروی arm7tdmi حتی با یک پنتیوم ساده هم قابل قیاس نیست . البته هر کدام از اینها برای کار خاصی طراحی شده اند و در بازارهم استفاده میشن.اینکه پنتیوم ز فلان میکرو سریعتر هست دلیل برتری نیست ، مصرف انرژی، فوت پرینت ، قیمت و خیلی از پارامتر های دیگه هر کدوم از اینها رو برای یک کاری مناسب میکنه.
ولی در هر صورت چیزی که واضح هست پلتفورم ARM برتریهای انکار ناپذیری در قیاس با x86 *در زمینه embedded system* داره و باید به اون توجه ویژه ای کرد.
در مورد مقایسه قدرت پردازشی ، یه ARM Cortex-A8 با فرکانس 600 مگاهرتز ، از یه PIII با فرکانس 800 مگاهرتز سریعتر عمل میکنه(طبق بنچ مارک بخش ویکی beagleboard ) والبته با مصرف انرژی حدود یک دهم pIII . ولی خب هر کدوم ازاینا یک حوزه کاربردی دارن و باید به جای خود ازشون استفاده کرد(خصوصا اینکه مایکروسافت حاضر نشده ویندوز PC رو روی پلتفرمی غیر از اینتل X86 ارائه کنه)

----------

